# Goat Beards



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

As I was sitting out this evening watching my goats graze, I noticed something. Bella does not have a beard! onder: Sasha was an FF last year and by Bella's age had a beard. I went back and looked at pictures of her last year at this time...sure enough she had a beard. Bella has only a few hairs and that's it. So, I got wondering... Is this because Bella has not been bred and freshned yet? Will she get one after she freshens the first time?

BTW, they are Saanens and both are from the same lines.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Some goats get beards some don't. I have no idea what it is. :?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Does that grow beards usually do when they're pregnant due to the hormones.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I haven't noticed pregnancy having anything to do with beards. I think it's more of genetics. I have some does that have them and some that don't.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I haven't noticed pregnancy having anything to do with beards. I think it's more of genetics. I have some does that have them and some that don't.


 I have to agree...some just grow them I believe it is genetics as well......I even had a boer doe grow one...her Dam also had it.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My does..Bootsie, Angel and Heidi all have beards...each of their dams did as well. Binkey and Penny don't have a beard but each of their dams did.

Each time Bootsie would kid, her beard would end up a good 3 inches shorter and it wasn't hormones that caused it like I had thought, her babies were trimming it for her!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

liz said:


> Each time Bootsie would kid, her beard would end up a good 3 inches shorter and it wasn't hormones that caused it like I had thought, her babies were trimming it for her!


 :laugh:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree that some will grow beards, and some won't, but it is usually the hormones during pregnancy that cause those with beard potential to have a beard grow out. That's been my expirience with my Swiss breeds & cross. Never the Nubians though.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

My Nubian doe just sprouted a beard this year... I keep on meaning to trim it off, as I don't really like beards on my does. I'm fine with bucks having beards, but for some reason, I just don't like beards on the females....


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My doe Tessie started growing a beard when my other doe had Hans. (Tessie and Hans were always butting each other.) We wethered Hans. Then when I got a buck, her beard stopped growing. :? 
The other doe has never had a beard; neither has Hans, her son.
I think it's both genetics and hormones.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Send her my day! I always wanted a Nubi with a beard =P Granted I want PB Nubians with wattles, polled, etc too. LOL. I've seen PB Nubian bucks with beards before but mine never grow them =\


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Hehe, this is Miss Ivy, complete with beard! It's still teeny tiny, I noticed it about a month ago. Don't know if it will get any bigger. :roll: 

I have a PB Nubian doe who has the polled gene! :greengrin: Hoping for some polled babies soon! Now if I can just get the wattles, I'll be happy.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

POLLED!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWW what a cute lil beard!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your input! I couldn't get on the internet last night and came on this morning to all your wonderful posts! :hug: 

Sasha and Bella are related. Let's see if I can make this easy.... Sasha is out of Jennifer. Bellas dam, Jessica, was her sister, also out of Jennifer. Jessica and Sasha were bred back to their dad. I cannot remember weither or not Jessica had a beard as she was the one that was killed by a dog when Bella was a month old. Both Sasha and Jessica were dam raised, Bella was bottle raised due to her mom dieing. Sasha has kidded twice, Bella has yet to be bred.

I guess I will have to wait until Bella freshens to see if her beard comes in. She does have a few hairs but, not a beard! I kinda like the beards myself. Now Saphira, Sasha's doeling is half Nubian, so I don't know if she will get a beard or not. And Eragon, the whether, her brother...well, we shall see! Of course their dad had a beard as a buck, but I dont know about his dam.


----------

